# Flaxseed oil vs. fish oil



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

so Mark actually brought up something they sell at his work that he wants to get the dogs called flaxseed oil (yes, he actually brought something useful up...ALL BY HIMSELF!!!!) =DDDDDDDDDD

anyways he wanted to know what you guys would suggest is better
Fish oil or Flaxseed oil since I said fish oil helps their fur he wanted to know what you guys suggest and experianced with the oils. and both of us would like to know what flaxseed oil does for the dog if it is like fish oil or if it benifits in other ways. and are oils like this alright for a 10 month old puppy?

I will let him know whats up and thanks guys in advance!


(Sorry for so many health questions but heck, better too ask than to just do right?)


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The primary benefits of giving your dog flaxseed oil or ground flaxseed is the shine that the skin and coat develop. In addition to making the coat shiny and healthy, flaxseed oil is believed to help skin conditions. It has also been shown to have anti-inflammatory properties as well. These benefits come primarily from Omega-3 Fatty Acid. I've never tried fish oils so I can't give any imput on it, but they are also known to have very high levels of Omega-3 Fatty Acid.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I have always used fish oil, wild caught alaskan salmon oil to be exact


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

We don't give fish oil - because for one Akasha doesn't like it. So we use different oils, like canola or peanut oil (peanut oil is her favorite). We do the ground flax seed, instead of the oil - because it does help with her skin. It also helps her get it all out, when she has to go do her business outside. Flax oil I imagine would do the same thing.
I honestly think it would a GREAT thing if you were to go with the Flax Seed, because you said Riley has sensitive skin. We give Akasha about 1'000mg a day of oils in her food. Be careful not to over dose your dogs, and you can tell if they've had to much. Usually if a dog has had to much oil, then his coat will become very oily to the touch. I know we have a dose chart somewhere in the forums too if you would like a reference.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

which is the better oil? ive heard pros\cons about olive oil, flaxseed oil and fish oil . when i say better i mean healthier for the dog, not which the dog likes better taste wise...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Akasha said:


> We don't give fish oil - because for one Akasha doesn't like it. So we use different oils, like canola or peanut oil (peanut oil is her favorite). We do the ground flax seed, instead of the oil - because it does help with her skin. It also helps her get it all out, when she has to go do her business outside. Flax oil I imagine would do the same thing.
> I honestly think it would a GREAT thing if you were to go with the Flax Seed, because you said *Riley has sensitive skin*. We give Akasha about 1'000mg a day of oils in her food. Be careful not to over dose your dogs, and you can tell if they've had to much. Usually if a dog has had to much oil, then his coat will become very oily to the touch. I know we have a dose chart somewhere in the forums too if you would like a reference.


That was sensitive stomach not skin. Riley has no skin issues or allergies as of yet. =)
Heard dogs can have peanut allergies too am I correct? I'd rather stay with a more meaty diet, suppliments rather than flaxseed and ect just because thats of course what I'd rather feed and give. heard alot of people didn't see any change in their dogs coats but seen changes with fish oil. I will try fish oils and if you could, could you post that chart here so I can look at it?

=)

thanks alot for the info, if the fish oil doesnt work we will try flaxseed oil

is Nutri-Vet any good fish oil?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

fortyfootelf said:


> which is the better oil? ive heard pros\cons about olive oil, flaxseed oil and fish oil . when i say better i mean healthier for the dog, not which the dog likes better taste wise...


The two top contenders would be Flaxseed and Fish Oil. As I have said before I have no experience with Fish Oil, but I do feed TOTW Pacific Stream which is a Fish protein based food. I no longer supplement with Flaxseed the only thing I add to their kibble is a table spoon of plain organic yogurt. The best one is the one your dog tolerates and benefits from the best. That you'll have to figure out on your own.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> The two top contenders would be Flaxseed and Fish Oil. As I have said before I have no experience with Fish Oil, but I do feed TOTW Pacific Stream which is a Fish protein based food. I no longer supplement with Flaxseed the only thing I add to their kibble is a table spoon of plain organic yogurt. The best one is the one your dog tolerates and benefits from the best. That you'll have to figure out on your own.


thanks for the answer. i personally use fish oil and have recently heard about this flax seed, and olive oil... so far with the fish oil i have had no problems with Red not eating the food so i guess ill stick to that.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I heard that TOTW pacific stream has traces of ethoxyquin but I'm not really sure so I avoid that flavor. this weekend there are tons of things that need to be bought including the fish oil


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

never use anything other than flaxseed or fish oil. those are the only 2 that contain Omega Fatty acids. NEVER NEVER use peanut oil or canola oil they have no nutritional value at all. 
also Megan I applaude you for knowing about EQ. EQ is used to preserve most fish products (even fish used for human consumption). Always find out the source of the fish used to make your fish oil because if you dont and you get a fish oil containing the EQ you are doing more harm to your pet than good.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> never use anything other than flaxseed or fish oil. those are the only 2 that contain Omega Fatty acids. NEVER NEVER use peanut oil or canola oil they have no nutritional value at all.
> also Megan I applaude you for knowing about EQ. EQ is used to preserve most fish products (even fish used for human consumption). Always find out the source of the fish used to make your fish oil because if you dont and you get a fish oil containing the EQ you are doing more harm to your pet than good.


Mhm, and Totw as well as alot of other brands with fish meal besides Orijen sp? have EQ. If I am wrong correct because it is online researching. xD
Google is not 100% for medical info.
I know to look for brands of fish oil with WILD salmon and stay away from fish that have mercury because YAY for my research I found that there are alot of certain fish oils that have toxins that harm dogs so I read on what to look for in a fish oil which I have a whole other week before we buy it so there is time to read up on it more and hunt for a trustworthy brand. Btw, What brand do you use for Peanut?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

fortyfootelf said:


> which is the better oil? ive heard pros\cons about olive oil, flaxseed oil and fish oil . when i say better i mean healthier for the dog, not which the dog likes better taste wise...


*FLAX SEED

One problem I have with giving Flax see to (Blues, Whites, Liter Reds) if due to they already have a problem with SKIN ISSUES, ALLERGIES & DEMODEX
Because it is in the GRAIN Family.

Flax Seed Nutrition 
Yes, flax seed is high in most of the B vitamins, magnesium, and manganese, .
Omega-3 Fatty Acids, High in Fiber, 
Phytochemicals: Flax seed is high in phytochemicals, including many antioxidants. Chemicals naturally found in fruits, vegetables, nuts and legumes that may have a positive impact on your health. Such as a Beta Carotene

Benefits

- Anti-Inflammatory 
- Omega-3-rich Flaxseeds Protect Bone Health
- Protection Against Heart Disease, Cancer and Diabetes
- Help Prevent and Control High Blood Pressure
- Cholesterol-Lowering

Side Effects

In Large Doses it can be very toxic exspecially uncooked due to Cynogenic Glycosides .... amounting to more than 10 table spoons t0 cyanide levels.
Large amount can upset hormonal balance. 
Studies on animals have reported birth defects.

Flax Seed as a Whole Grain

OLIVE OIL

Olive is a fruit, growing on the tree of the same name, The main reason for it being the high nutritional value of the fruit and the health benefits it offers to the users. The nutrition benefits of eating olives and using olive oil.

Nutritional Value of Olives
Given below is the amount of nutrients present in three olives, combined together: 
Fat, Cholesterol, Sodium, Carbohydrate, Protein, Iron, Vitamin E, Dietary Fiber, Copper, Fatty Acids, Amino Acids

Benefits

- heart disease
- colon cancer
- natural laxative if you are constipated.

Side Effects

Taking medication for diabetes or blood pressure need to decrease your intake of olive oil, reduces blood sugar and blood pressure. Taking medications and ingesting olive oil at the same time, your blood sugar and pressure may go too low, causing complications.

The other effect of olive oil, unless you are allergic to it, is that it can cause mild diarrhea if large amounts are ingested.

FISH OIL

Omega-3 fatty acids will help prevent cardiovascular disease. Fatty fish is the best dietary source of omega-3 fatty acids, though plants such as flax contain omega-3 fatty acids. Studies suggest that 0.5 to 1.8 grams of fish oil per day is an effective amount.

Benefits

- Heart
- Joints
- Cholesteral
- Nervous system
- Hair / Skin

Side Effects of to much Fish Oil 
-	Thinning of blood
-	Loss of blood Clotting
-	Very Low Blood Pressure
-	Allergic reaction
-	Abdominal Discomfort (loose or runny stool)
-	Very Oily Skin / Hair
-	Fishy Burps*

*Remember at least this is what I was taught everything has balance so do the good things for our bodies .. *


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> Mhm, and Totw as well as alot of other brands with fish meal besides Orijen sp? have EQ. If I am wrong correct because it is online researching. xD
> Google is not 100% for medical info.
> I know to look for brands of fish oil with WILD salmon and stay away from fish that have mercury because YAY for my research I found that there are alot of certain fish oils that have toxins that harm dogs so I read on what to look for in a fish oil which I have a whole other week before we buy it so there is time to read up on it more and hunt for a trustworthy brand. Btw, What brand do you use for Peanut?


*Dog foods & Humans foods w/ all this statement of vitamins/minerals/fish oils etc ... FDA requires them to state what they put in them but REMEMBER that once food it cooked it is now basically cooked out. You are ONCE AGAIN I will state: BETTER to give supplements to yourself and your pets.*


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks again, geist... you may be too knowledgeable for your own good. haha. is there a certain fish oil that is better than another? or a is all they need is the omega-3. and what does EQ stand for? and why is it bad?


----------

